# Rute für das Angeln von der Seebrücke?



## Seneca (10. Mai 2017)

Ich möchte im Sommer von der Seebrücke in der Ostsee angeln. Ich hoffe dass die erfahrenen Künstenangler unter euch mir einen Tipp zur richtigen Rute geben können?

Ich habe zur Auswahl:

- Pilkrute (2,70m, 75-180g WG) sehr starr.
- Karpfenrute (3,00m, 2,75lbs)

Auf der einen Seite sollte die Spitze ja sensibler sein (die Pilkrute ist knüppelhart), aber die Rute sollte ja auch stark genug sein, um einen Fisch nach oben zu heben?

Und: Welche Schnurstärke sollte es mindestens sein? Habe ne 0,28er Mono und eine 0,25er geflochtene (sehr stark) zur Auswahl....

Ich freue mich auf eure Vorschläge#h


----------



## degl (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rute für das Angeln von der Seebrücke?*

Von ner Brücke aus, wo Wurfweite nicht das große Thema ist gehen beide Rutensorten und 0,25er Geflecht klingt erstmal stark.........aber das ist zum ausprobieren nicht weiter schlimm......150gr Bleie, wenn Strömung auch gern mit Kralle und dann passt das schon#6

gruß degl


----------



## derporto (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rute für das Angeln von der Seebrücke?*

Ich empfehle eindeutig -und fische von Seebrücken seit Jahren nur noch- Heavy Feeder Ruten mit einem WG -200 oder -250Gr.

Damit lassen sich bis 140gr. gut werfen, mehr wirst du von der Brücke selten brauchen. Die Bisserkennung ist brutal gut und kaum zu vergleichen mit Brandungsstöcken. Ich fische z.B. die Spro Big River Pellet Feeder.

Im Übrigen fische ich die Ruten auch in der Brandung wenn es die Bedingungen erlauben.

An die Grenze kommen die Ruten bei viel Krautgang (kleine Ringe), heftiger Strömung (ü150gr) oder einem 20-Pfünder, der die Brücke rauf muss.

Also wirst du die Heavy Feeder in 80% der Fälle gut fischen können.

Nachtrag: Wenn du dir keine neue Rute zulegen möchtest, würde ich auf die Karpfenrute zurückgreifen. Aber von der Seebrücke ist alles möglich. Im Urlaub fischte ich auch schon häufig 3 Ruten, bestehend aus 1 x Pilkrute (WG-180), 1 x Grundrute (WG-100gr) und 1 x Spinnrute (WG-40gr) mit Buttlöffel (ausgeworfen, immer mal wieder angezupft aber doch überwiegend stationär, oft im Nahbereich des Brückenkopfes). Das funktioniert von der Seebrücke alles.

LG

Dennis


----------



## hans albers (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rute für das Angeln von der Seebrücke?*

moin

würde auch die karpfen rute empfehlen,
die pilkrute geht zwar auch, jedoch 
ist die ja auch kürzer.
(oder  du fischt die als "tote rute" bzw. mit buttlöffel etc..)

zu beachten ist im sommer auf den brücken teilweise angelverbot
bzw. erst ab 21.00 uhr (je nach ort/lage)


25 er geflecht ist auch etwas übertrieben,
aber zum ausprobieren geht das natürlich.


----------



## Tino (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rute für das Angeln von der Seebrücke?*

Dazu brauchst du dann noch ne Brücke, auf der das angeln im Sommer erlaubt ist, oder zeitlich geregelt ist.

Nich das du Ärger bekommst.


----------



## Seneca (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rute für das Angeln von der Seebrücke?*

@alle:

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Tipps/Ratschläge!!!:l
Werde wohl die Karpfenrute und als Backup eine Heavy Feeder mitnehmen und die Pilkrute zu Hause lassen

Eine letzte Frage noch zu den "Kleinteilen":

 Welches Vorfach würdet ihr empfehlen um möglichst ein breites Spektrum an Zielfischen (Dorsch, Platten, Hornis, Aal) abzudecken?
Ich würde einfach eine Durchlaufmontage mit Anti-Tangle nehmen und ein ein Wurmhaken Größe 2. Oder sind diese Brandungsvorfächer mit zwei Bissstellen, Perlen und Spinnerblättern besser?

Und: Würde Tauwürmer mitnehmen. Sind die eine Alternative zu den Wattwürmern (werde die wohl schwer dort bekommen, da kein Angelladen in der Nähe...)

Viele Grüße und Danke im Voraus#h


----------



## kuttenkarl (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rute für das Angeln von der Seebrücke?*

Hallo,

ich würde Brandungsvorfächer nehmen. Wenn keine Wattwürmer zubekommen sind: Fischfetzen, Krabben,Tauwürmer, es gibt von Berkley noch künstliche Wattwürmer.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## banzinator (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rute für das Angeln von der Seebrücke?*

Brandungsvorfächer, 2 Haken, Knallfarben wie gelb mit Spinnerblättern. Ich nehme immer die dega.


----------



## Seneca (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rute für das Angeln von der Seebrücke?*

Alles klar. Vielen Dank


----------

